# Low gas flow



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We have just returned from a trip to Iron bridge this weekend. First time we have taken the MH out for a while. We have noticed a big drop in our gas pressure. When we have one ring on the cooker it's fine but as soon as we light up any more a definite drop in gas pressure is visible. Any Ideas. Our Mh is a Bessacarr E495.

Phil


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

What gas are you using - red or blue cylinders ? . . stupid question but has cylinder got gas in it ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can't add to Vic's incisive diagnostic questions :-(

Dave


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We are using blue calor gas and yes we have gas. Transferred over to a new bottle when noticed the problem which made no difference.

Phil


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Probably not cold enough to make a difference but try propane(RED) it works at lower temp
terry


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Once i've used the gas I've got I was thinking of doing that anyway. Temperatures were quite warm this weekend so wouldn't think it would make a difference either.

Phil


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi
Acouple of things spring to mind, but fistly
BUTANE (BLUE BOTTLE) will lose its ability to evaporate (gas off) at +1degree C. Just trying to help but dont froget that the bottle is filled with gas as a liquid and we use the gas that forms at the top of the bottle. The RED bottle(Propane) will not lose its gassing off ability until ambient temp is -7 degrees C. So over night this weather the temp can drop rapidly to +1, so the pressure in the bottle decreases, and we get cold, as other items such as fridge, and heathing, and water heater are also trying to draw off what little pressure is in your bottle.
Propane also burns at a slightly hotter temperature than Butane so its more economical.
Secondly if you have a fixed regulator (new type) they can clog up with an oily substance that will also inhibit gas flow.
May I suggest that you fit a pressure gauge onto your bottle, this stops all thoughts of low gas contents in the bottle.
P & G


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for that. I have a horrible feeling it's the new type regulator. My van is a 2006 one so it is fitted with the new type. Are they easy to come by to replace all though it should be covered by the warranty. I am on a two week tour of Scotland over the Easter hols so I need to sought it ASAP.

Phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Phil,

Yes it can be cold enough at the moment to be due to your blue butane bottles. They cool themselves in use to much lower than ambient temperature. However, if after hours of soaking at daytime temperatures not being used, the bottle was full, you lit up both burners and immediately obtained a poor flow, then it isn't butane and the only thing left is your regulator. 

If you want to establish for certain it is not butane, shake the bottle to ensure there is plenty there, put a hot water bottle against its lower half, and if you still have low gas it IS your regulator.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked for something that used to bug our caravan - dust or spiders webs in the pipework ? If your van has not been used for some time this could be the problem. Needs blowing out.

G


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just had the problem fixed. Phoned dealer last Monday. Booked in today @ 0900hrs. Regulator and associated pipework to gas bottles replaced and van picked up at 1300hrs on warranty. Thought that was excellent service. Dealer was Barrons at Herne Bay

Phil


----------

